# [OFF] Linux et les disques WD Green Caviar: warning!!

## El_Goretto

Bon, ce WE j'ai installé un NAS (Synology, système sur base linux), et découvert avec horreur que les disques Western Digital Caviar Green ont un ENORME problème avec les OS linux: ils s'usent prématurément à cause de leur zèle à entrer et sortir d'un mode d'économie d'énergie (toutes les 8 secondes...).

C'est visible par une montée en flèche du compteur SMART LCC (193) Load Cycle Count quand le disque est idle.

Bref, c'est la fête, pour corriger çà il faut passer par un utilitaire DOS pour modifier un timer interne sur chaque disque.

Joie.

Perso, ça impacte mes disque "EARS" donc GP dernière génération, même fabriqués en juin de cette année...

Donc pas de disque Caviar Green dans des NAS, les gens, sauf si vous aimez vous habiller en cuir et qu'on vous surnomme "La Crampe"....  :Smile: 

Quelques pointeurs:

http://forum.synology.com/enu/viewforum.php?f=124

http://community.wdc.com/t5/Desktop/Green-Caviar-High-Load-Cycle-Cout-after-short-operation-time/td-p/15731/highlight/true

http://www.naschenweng.info/2008/12/04/western-digital-you-and-your-green-drive

----------

## boozo

'alute

cela ne se tweake pas bien sur ces disques avec les commandes classiques ? (genre #hdparm -B "value" <device> ou un truc dans ce goût-là)

Edit: "value" equal "255" en fait :$

----------

## Poussin

Malheur! J'en ai 3 en RAID5 chez moi :s

Je mate ça en rentrant. Merci pour l'info

Edit: je devrais réinstaller un CACTI pour monitorer tout ça tiens...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 'alute
> 
> cela ne se tweake pas bien sur ces disques avec les commandes classiques ? (genre #hdparm -B "value" <device> ou un truc dans ce goût-là)
> 
> Edit: "value" equal "255" en fait :$

 

'lute!

Ben je ne connais pas tous les mécanismes introduits par WD pour diminuer la conso, mais si je comprends bien, passer par hdparm pour modifier APM vire tous ces mécanismes, pas uniquement celui responsable de la montée du LCC.

Modifier uniquement la valeur de Idle3 est alors moins bourrin, mais largement moins facile. Ceci dit, il semble y avoir une iso bootable faite par un utilisateur contenant un DOS de base (sans keyb, attention  :Smile: ) et avec l'utilitaire WD. Juste booté dessus pour voir, pas pu l'utiliser en vrai.

----------

## guilc

Les caviar green ne sont pas les seuls affectés !

J'ai un WD Scorpio Blue dans mon laptop, même problème.

Perso, je le règle à coup de hdparm -B254, comme ça, il ne part plus en veille. Il faut juste penser à faire un "/etc/init.d/hdparm restart" au pm resume et à blacklister le module pm "harddrive" (sinon dès qu'on débranche/rebranche le secteur, rebelote, pm-utils change la valeur de hdparm -B...), mais sinon, ça marche bien  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Hé bien mon serveur "maison" a un scorpio blue et un caviar green première génération, vous ne pouvez pas savoir dans quel état de béatitude je suis   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Le caviar green (EACS) est dans un état "avancé":

```
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   166   104   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       8666

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       551

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000e   200   200   051    Old_age   Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   072   072   000    Old_age   Always       -       20852   <<<<<<<

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0012   100   100   051    Old_age   Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0012   100   100   051    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       185

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       29

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   062   062   000    Old_age   Always       -       415774   <<<<<<<

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   121   098   000    Old_age   Always       -       31

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       175

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0008   200   200   051    Old_age   Offline      -       0

```

Soit 20 LCC par heure. 

Donc trop!

Et il ne supporte pas hdparm -Bxxx, non non, trop facile monsieur...

Mon scorpio blue plus récent (qq mois) est à 6 LCC/heures.

Logiquement trop aussi, mais moins, youpi...

```
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       2

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   185   184   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       1708

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       32

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   088   088   000    Old_age   Always       -       8798     <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0033   100   253   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       31

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       13

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   183   183   000    Old_age   Always       -       52006   <<<<<<<<<<<<<< 

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   113   098   000    Old_age   Always       -       34

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       178

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0009   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

```

----------

## barul

Quelqu'un peut dire si les Caviar Blue sont touchés aussi? Je me suis pris ça pour mon desktop, et j'aimerais bien ne pas avoir de problèmes…

C'est inquiétant :/

----------

## Poussin

Tiens, j'ai des valeurs bien plus basses:

```

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Device Model:     WDC WD10EARS-22Y5B1

Serial Number:    WD-WCAV5D282299

Firmware Version: 80.00A80

User Capacity:    1,000,204,886,016 bytes

Device is:        Not in smartctl database [for details use: -P showall]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  Exact ATA specification draft version not indicated

Local Time is:    Mon Aug 30 21:07:41 2010 CEST

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   124   124   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       6766

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       28

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       855

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       27

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       4

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       2936

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   120   111   000    Old_age   Always       -       27

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0008   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

```

----------

## El_Goretto

Le phénomène se produit quand les disques sont "idle", dans le cas contraire le timeout avant mise en veille ne se déclenche pas.

Tout dépend de la charge de ta machine, s'il s'agit d'un disque système, j'imagine que ça doit aider à la garder actif...

----------

## guilc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Le phénomène se produit quand les disques sont "idle", dans le cas contraire le timeout avant mise en veille ne se déclenche pas.
> 
> Tout dépend de la charge de ta machine, s'il s'agit d'un disque système, j'imagine que ça doit aider à la garder actif...

 

Le problème c'est qu'un idle de 8s, c'est fréquent, mais passé ces 8 secondes, il y a très peu avant le reveil...

J'ai d'ailleurs constaté que ces parquage très rapides qu'imposent les firmwares des disques "verts" et "écologiques" ont un impact très négatif sur la réactivité du desktop : le disque passe son temps à déparquer, ce qui plombe sérieusement la réactivité de l'interface...

----------

## Poussin

boh... c'est juste un disque de données (enfin 1 des 3 disques du raid). Ce n'est pas du tout un disque système.

----------

## Chr0nos

hum j'ai: 

 *Quote:*   

> BlackPearl htdocs # hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda 
> 
> /dev/sda:
> 
>  setting Advanced Power Management level to disabled
> ...

 

c'est bon signe ou pas ?

car en disques j'ai:

 *Quote:*   

> BlackPearl htdocs # fdisk -l
> 
> Disque /dev/hda: 82.0 Go, 81964302336 octets
> 
> 255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 9964 cylindres, total 160086528 secteurs
> ...

 

----------

## El_Goretto

@Chr0nos: à part la taille de tes disques, on ne voit pas grand chose...

Install smarttools (ou un truc du genre) et affiche toutes les valeurs.

Et fait ton calcul LCC/Heure.

----------

## guilc

 *Chr0nos wrote:*   

> hum j'ai: 
> 
>  *Quote:*   BlackPearl htdocs # hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda 
> 
> /dev/sda:
> ...

 

Ca veut dire que le disque ne supporte pas la gestion d'econnomie d'énergie. Donc à priori, il ne devrait pas être affecté par ce souci (qui est présent pour les modèles concernés quand le paramètre est < 254)

----------

## Chr0nos

ben deja pour le premier disque:

 *Quote:*   

> BlackPearl htdocs # smartctl --all /dev/sda
> 
> smartctl 5.39.1 2010-01-28 r3054 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] (local build)
> 
> Copyright (C) 2002-10 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net
> ...

 

----------

## geforce

Exactement le même problème ici.

J'ai monté un serveur Linux avec ZFS-Fuse et un DAS SansDigital TRM-8B avec 3 WD20EADS.  Avoir su...

```
root@fishtank:/# smartctl -d ata -a /dev/sda | grep 193

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   185   185   000    Old_age   Always       -       47659

root@fishtank:/# smartctl -d ata -a /dev/sdc | grep 193

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   180   180   000    Old_age   Always       -       62706

root@fishtank:/# smartctl -d ata -a /dev/sdd | grep 193

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   181   181   000    Old_age   Always       -       59379

root@fishtank:/# smartctl -d ata -a /dev/sde | grep 193

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   181   181   000    Old_age   Always       -       59662
```

Les disques ont moins de 3 mois d'utilisation.

J'ai rien vu venir avant que zfs pool status me rapporte des problèmes de checksum:

```

root@fishtank:/# zpool status BigPool

  pool: BigPool

 state: ONLINE

status: One or more devices has experienced an unrecoverable error.  An

        attempt was made to correct the error.  Applications are unaffected.

action: Determine if the device needs to be replaced, and clear the errors

        using 'zpool clear' or replace the device with 'zpool replace'.

   see: http://www.sun.com/msg/ZFS-8000-9P

 scrub: scrub completed after 4h16m with 0 errors on Sun Oct  3 20:27:23 2010

config:

        NAME                STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM

        BigPool              ONLINE       0     0     0

          raidz1-0           ONLINE       0     0     0

            sdc                ONLINE       0     0     9

            sde                ONLINE       0     0     3

            sdd                ONLINE       0     0     7

errors: No known data errors

```

Et ça continue à monter...

J'hésite à considérer ça comme quoi les disques meurent tranquillement et que je devrais tous les retourner à WD sous la garantie.

Sinon j'applique le fix tout de suite, mais j'ai cru lire quelque part que ça annulait la garantie ?? (à vérifier)

L'utilitaire de WD est ici: http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=609&sid=113&lang=en

----------

## guilc

 *geforce wrote:*   

> Les disques ont moins de 3 mois d'utilisation.
> 
> J'ai rien vu venir avant que zfs pool status me rapporte des problèmes de checksum:

 

Aucun rapport, même si ces valeurs de LCC sont élevées, et indiquent effectivement que ça parque/déparque beaucoup trop souvent pour 3 mois d'utilisation, c'est des valeurs qui sont de toute manière très inférieures aux valeurs maximales "prévues" par les constructeurs.

De mémoire, on parle de 300 000 parquages prévus pour un disque.

Tes erreurs de checksum viennent d'ailleurs

 *Quote:*   

> J'hésite à considérer ça comme quoi les disques meurent tranquillement et que je devrais tous les retourner à WD sous la garantie.

 

Un LLC qui monte ne sera pas pris en garantie... Et pour avoir eu affaire à eux, il faut un peu plus que ça dans le rapport smart pour qu'ils acceptent le disque en garantie.

Il vaut mieux leur montrer des trucs du genre :

- Current_Pending_Sector > 0

- test extended en KO

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon j'applique le fix tout de suite, mais j'ai cru lire quelque part que ça annulait la garantie ?? (à vérifier)

 

Quel fix ? changer la valeur du paramètre d'APM (hdparm -B) ? Et depuis quand ça ferait sauter la garantie ??? C'est un paramètre fait pour être modifié...

----------

## geforce

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *geforce wrote:*   Les disques ont moins de 3 mois d'utilisation.
> 
> J'ai rien vu venir avant que zfs pool status me rapporte des problèmes de checksum: 
> 
> Aucun rapport, même si ces valeurs de LCC sont élevées, et indiquent effectivement que ça parque/déparque beaucoup trop souvent pour 3 mois d'utilisation, c'est des valeurs qui sont de toute manière très inférieures aux valeurs maximales "prévues" par les constructeurs.
> ...

 

Peut être très inférieures aux valeurs maximales prévues, mais > 50 000 en 3 mois c'est beaucoup et j'ai pas envie de laisser ça aller à ce train.

Et j'ai jamais dit que les erreurs de checksum venaient des LCC, mais que j'ai remarqué les LCC à cause des checksum.

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   J'hésite à considérer ça comme quoi les disques meurent tranquillement et que je devrais tous les retourner à WD sous la garantie. 
> 
> Un LLC qui monte ne sera pas pris en garantie... Et pour avoir eu affaire à eux, il faut un peu plus que ça dans le rapport smart pour qu'ils acceptent le disque en garantie.
> ...

 

Non, hdparm -B est inutile.  Le disque ne supporte pas APM.

```
root@fishtank:~# hdparm -B 255 /dev/sdc

/dev/sdc:

 setting Advanced Power Management level to disabled

 HDIO_DRIVE_CMD failed: Input/output error

 APM_level    = not supported

```

Je parlais du soft que WD fourni (j'ai mis le lien dans mon précédent post).  Mais de toute façon j'ai lu trop vite il s'agissait d'un post de 2002, et non l'outil ne va pas annuler la garantie.

----------

## El_Goretto

Perso, j'ai utilisé ce misérable utilitaire fourni très aimablement par WD sur 2 disques tous neufs, en prenant l'ISO dont j'ai déjà donné le lien.

Cela a au moins résolu ce problème de LCC surexité.

Plus jamais de green caviar pour bibi. Ni de scorpio non plus alors.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Les caviar green ne sont pas les seuls affectés !
> 
> J'ai un WD Scorpio Blue dans mon laptop, même problème.
> 
> Perso, je le règle à coup de hdparm -B254, comme ça, il ne part plus en veille.

 

Confirmé par les 900 dernières heures de fonctionnement de mon  scorpio blue (WD5000BEVT), pas d'augmentation du LCC avec cette astuce.

Par contre, le Green Caviar première génération (WD10EACS) refusant ce type de commande est toujours à 5,7 LCC par heure sur les 900 dernières heures.

----------

## Kernald

Salut,

J'ai commencé à avoir peur en lisant ça, ayant un raid5 de 3 WD Blue…

```
Naiade ~ # smartctl -d ata -a /dev/sda | grep 193

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       15

Naiade ~ # ^sda^sdb^

smartctl -d ata -a /dev/sdb | grep 193

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       15

Naiade ~ # ^sdb^sdc^

smartctl -d ata -a /dev/sdc | grep 193

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       15
```

Les trois disques sont identiques :

```
=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Western Digital Caviar Blue Serial ATA family

Device Model:     WDC WD5000AAKS-007AA0

Serial Number:    WD-WCATR2261045

Firmware Version: 05.01D05
```

Et ils en sont à un poil moins de 400h de fonctionnement, soit, si je lis bien la sortie de hdparm, bien moins d'un LCC par heure ?

De même, j'ai un Caviar Green pour du stockage, qui lui a plus de 8700h derrière lui :

```
Model Family:     Western Digital Caviar Green family

Device Model:     WDC WD10EADS-65L5B1

Serial Number:    WD-WCAU4C119127

Firmware Version: 01.01A01

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       608
```

Soit là non plus rien de bien inquiétant… J'en ai un autre, en externe, le SMART ne passe pas dessus, je peux donc pas vérifier.

Par contre, sur mon netbook, là, c'est bien plus violent…

```
Model Family:     Western Digital Scorpio Blue Serial ATA family

Device Model:     WDC WD2500BEVT-75A23T0

Serial Number:    WD-WX91A5086781

Firmware Version: 01.01A01

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       311

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   192   192   000    Old_age   Always       -       24193
```

Les Caviar Blue n'ont donc pas l'air touchés, de même que les anciens Caviar Green… Je testerais l'utilitaire de WD, voir si ça change quelque chose sur le Scorpio Blue.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

```
# smartctl -d ata -a /dev/sdd | grep 193

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       760

# smartctl -d ata -a /dev/sde | grep 193

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   170   170   000    Old_age   Always       -       90118
```

le 1er je l'ai installé hier, le 2ieme ca doit faire un an que je l'ai, que faire ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Lire les posts précédents?  :Smile: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

mais

```
hdparm -B 255
```

empêche les disques de se mettre en veille ?

----------

## guilc

On va être gentil mais, heu, c'est quand même écrit dans la page man hein :

- 254 = laisse APM activé mais interdit le spin-down

- 255 = désactive APM (et conséquence, interdit le spin-down aussi), sachant que la page man indique aussi que tous les disques ne supportent pas 255 (alors que 254 visiblement oui)

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

```
# hdparm -B 254 /dev/sdd

/dev/sdd:

 setting Advanced Power Management level to 0xfe (254)

 HDIO_DRIVE_CMD failed: Input/output error

 APM_level   = not supported

# hdparm -B 254 /dev/sde

/dev/sde:

 setting Advanced Power Management level to 0xfe (254)

 HDIO_DRIVE_CMD failed: Input/output error

 APM_level   = not supported
```

impossible de régler l'apm sur mes 2 disques, c'est des Green de 1To et 2To, c'est la merde...

----------

## El_Goretto

@NEOxAKIRA: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6444629.html#6444629

----------

## Poussin

Malheur! J'étais tout content que mes WD green ne soient pas victime de ce problème (et je n'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi...)

Un autre disque, WD, 2,5":

```

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Device Model:     WDC WD5000BUDT-63G8FY0

Serial Number:    WD-WXL1E40F1852

Firmware Version: 01.01A01

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       119

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   197   197   000    Old_age   Always       -       10179

```

Trop cool...

EDIT: OH BORD... ça fait du 85/h tout de même...

----------

## El_Goretto

Ah oui, là, t'es bien parti  :Smile: 

----------

## Poussin

Le -B 254 a réglé le problème pour ma part. (mais si je vous ai bien compris, ça laisse le disque tourner tout le temps du coup, jamais de veille...)

----------

## Poussin

C'est pas beau ça? Notez que ce n'est pas du WD!:

```

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Seagate Momentus 5400.6 series

Device Model:     ST9500325AS

Serial Number:    5VE8L7GQ

Firmware Version: 0002SDM1

User Capacity:    500.107.862.016 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  ATA-8-ACS revision 4

Local Time is:    Sun Dec 19 13:31:34 2010 CET

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

[...]

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   115   099   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       87182941

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   099   098   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   097   097   020    Old_age   Always       -       4062

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       18

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   075   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       38901743

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   097   097   000    Old_age   Always       -       3302

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   037   020    Old_age   Always       -       532

184 End-to-End_Error        0x0032   100   100   099    Old_age   Always       -       0

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

188 Command_Timeout         0x0032   100   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       1040

189 High_Fly_Writes         0x003a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   062   054   045    Old_age   Always       -       38 (Lifetime Min/Max 18/38)

191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       17

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   023   023   000    Old_age   Always       -       154733

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   038   046   000    Old_age   Always       -       38 (0 11 0 0)

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   049   048   000    Old_age   Always       -       87182941

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

254 Free_Fall_Sensor        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

```

----------

## Ezka

oué le miens aussi est parti pour faire comme celui de Poussin ; Seagate/Wd ...

```
=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Seagate Momentus 7200.4 series

Device Model:     ST9500420AS

Serial Number:    5VJ8BHGW

Firmware Version: 0002SDM1

User Capacity:    500 107 862 016 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  ATA-8-ACS revision 4

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   117   099   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       145158405

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   100   100   085    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       26

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   100   253   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       303174

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       283

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       26

184 End-to-End_Error        0x0032   100   100   099    Old_age   Always       -       0

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

188 Command_Timeout         0x0032   099   097   000    Old_age   Always       -       35

189 High_Fly_Writes         0x003a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   069   066   045    Old_age   Always       -       31 (Lifetime Min/Max 28/31)

191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       3964

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   031   040   000    Old_age   Always       -       31 (0 18 0 0)

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   042   041   000    Old_age   Always       -       145158405

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

240 Head_Flying_Hours       0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       221306779861132

241 Total_LBAs_Written      0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       557194748

242 Total_LBAs_Read         0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       1337120174

254 Free_Fall_Sensor        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0L

```

Ce qui fait 14 LLC/heure -_- ; tjrs moins que ton 46 Poussin lol

----------

## Poussin

le #1 et #7 ne sont pas plus inquiétants?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> le #1 et #7 ne sont pas plus inquiétants?

 

C'est normal, c'est pas un WD  :Very Happy: 

À pars ça pour ceux qui ont flashé leur disque avec wdidle3, ils ont débranché leurs autres disques pendant l'opération ?

Parce que je vais recevoir deux Caviar Green 1,5to et si je dois les flasher j'ai un peu peur pour mes Caviar Black.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> À pars ça pour ceux qui ont flashé leur disque avec wdidle3, ils ont débranché leurs autres disques pendant l'opération ?
> 
> Parce que je vais recevoir deux Caviar Green 1,5to et si je dois les flasher j'ai un peu peur pour mes Caviar Black.

 

La réponse est oui, mais c'était pour ne courir aucun risque  :Smile: 

----------

## blasserre

Salut

Je suis perplexe...

```

# hdparm  -B  /dev/sda

 APM_level   = 254
```

et ce sans y avoir jamais touché, le portable n'a jamais connu que cette gentoo

j'ai à peu près la même chose qu'Ezka, à savoir des chiffres assez effrayants :

```

# smartctl  --all /dev/sda

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Seagate Momentus 7200.3 series

Device Model:     ST9160411ASG

Serial Number:    5TG1KV96

Firmware Version: DE17

User Capacity:    160 041 885 696 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  ATA-8-ACS revision 4

Local Time is:    Sun Jan 23 09:48:03 2011 CET

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   113   099   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       53648056

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   100   099   085    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   099   099   020    Old_age   Always       -       1376

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   075   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       34455260

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   094   094   000    Old_age   Always       -       5827

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   037   020    Old_age   Always       -       847

184 End-to-End_Error        0x0032   100   100   099    Old_age   Always       -       0

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

188 Command_Timeout         0x0032   100   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       3

189 High_Fly_Writes         0x003a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   054   042   045    Old_age   Always   In_the_past 46 (0 13 46 22)

191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       66

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       234727

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   046   058   000    Old_age   Always       -       46 (Min/Max 0/65408)

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   051   047   000    Old_age   Always       -       53648056

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

240 Head_Flying_Hours       0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       58304181048547

241 Total_LBAs_Written      0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       1854829076

242 Total_LBAs_Read         0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       1543751458

254 Free_Fall_Sensor        0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       82

```

soit un cycle toutes les 90s

quand en plus je lis plus haut que les disques sont prévus pour 300k cycles, je me dis vivement que mon NAS arrive  :Mr. Green: 

----------

